# Pelt freindly 22-250 load?



## Rem22-250

Hello, I have just joined this site and also have only been predator hunting twice. Just wanted to see if anyone has some good advice on a pelt freindly 22-250 load? I just recently purchased a older model 700 Rem. 22-250. Thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## Cur Dog

My guess would be Varmint Grenades. There are probaly others. I am useing Berger 62gr Vld's but can't tell you they a pelt friendly. Since I worked up this load I have not shot anythig with it yet. My guess is it will not be real friendly. You might want to look into Hornady V-Max.


----------



## Rem22-250

Thanks for the reply. I have some 55 grain hornady vmax but havn't had the chance to see what they will do. The first time I went out two yotes came in to the call. I missed the first at about two hundred yards. The other came in to about 30 yds. but stayed in the thick stuff on a ridge and then disappeared not to be seen again. I guess he winded me. I hunt with my brother so we carry a 12 guage shotgun with a tight turkey choke also. We need to get out and knock on some doors to find some more areas to hunt.


----------



## PredatorFreak

I use 40 grain V-Max's and they are pretty fur friendly they don't do much damage. I use 41 gr. of H 380 and CCI large rifle primers and they run about 3850 fps. My rifle really likes this load and it em down. Shot placement is key for pelt damage as well but if you put it in their chest is you won't have any problems.


----------



## Rem22-250

Thanks I will try the 40 gr. vmax. Predatorfreak where do you place your shots from a side angle with the 40 gr. to eliminate pelt damage?


----------



## PredatorFreak

If they are broad side I usually shoot for the shoulder some times they blow up sometimes not. For best pelt preservation I have had good luck shoot a few inches behind the shoulder usually the 40 grainers are going fast enough that they don't exit but there is always the exception. With these really fast bullets if you hit a bone right as the bullet enters the coyote it will blow up and have a nasty entry hole. So sometimes the shoulder shot works and sometimes it doesn't it just depends how deep the bullet gets before it hits a bone. I haven't had too many blow up on ribs so thats a safer bet usually. I really like when they come in a face me head on. The straight on chest shot always puts em down and there is limited pelt damage. I like to shoot a little higher though just under their chin. And I've never had a 40 gr V-Max exit when taking that shoot.


----------



## t-man

I agree. v-max rounds are the way to go. winchester 45 grain are pretty decent but you have to be more conscious about where you hit them.


----------



## Rem22-250

Thanks for the input. Like I said I'm new to this game but look forward to bagging my first coyote. When I bought my gun I bought the Hornady vmax 55 grainers. So I guess I will try these first hate to waste ammo. Most shots will be 100 to 200 yds. maybe they will do alright for now. I will surely try the 40 grainers next time. I'd like to hear about some of your hunting stories or see some picks. Thanks Predatorfreak and t-man hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## [email protected]

I shoot more Vmax than any thing else, I shoot them diff speeds, and diff weights in a handful of rifles, and pistols. They are a good choice for getting critters killed, but also not blowing the heck out of them. 55 Gr V-max will most times do fine on a yote, but any bullet can make a huge hole with the right (wrong) hit.


----------



## Furhunter

I'll offer up the other side. Coyote pelts are worth..... well.... spit in my part of the country, so I could really care less if I blew them in half. So long as I can find a few parts to hack together a hero shot and be done with it. I am all for someone peeling them and doing all that work if you can make something on them. Our fur buyer here didnt even want them this year. Hell a premo coyote could have got you a whoppin 10 bucks last year. Not even worth the time. Now that the mating season is upon us, if you are still hunting them..... they are worth even less as they get rubbed out and the price drops even more, thats if they will even take them this time of year. Hammer them with the biggest rifle you got, you'll have less runners that way. Get your hero shot and then hang whats left on the closest fence post.


----------



## Rem22-250

Good advice furhunter. I'm not selling them for now I plan on tanning one for myself and another for my brother. Maybe a few head mounts for the wall.


----------



## zorconjef

I'm still shooting 55gr spitzers pointed soft point behind 34.5gr of H-380, velocity 3450fps. Head shots when possible or thru the lungs. If I hit bone then it hamburger on the exit side. I purchased some V-Max but have yet to use them. Someone suggested jacketed solids similar to what the military uses in the .223. No expansion, hence no large exit wounds.


----------



## zorconjef

I don't have a ballistic listing for 40gr V-Max. What kind of rifle do you shoot, and isn't the velocity a bit high?


----------



## Furhunter

> Someone suggested jacketed solids similar to what the military uses in the .223. No expansion, hence no large exit wounds.


Full Metal Jacketed bullets are the worst thing you can use. They leave next to no energy in the animal and pass thru without causing much if any internal damage. They are illegal (against game laws) to use in a hunting application in colorado as well as many other states.


----------



## Rem22-250

Thanks fur hunter, they are illegal here too. zorconjeff what kind of damage do you get with head shots?


----------



## MGTEXAS

now that is an idea, head mounts! pretty cool idea. post a pic when you do it. The 250 is awesome but does tend to often make sewing a requirement if the hide is to be saved. guys who sell them tend to shoot something a little smaller like a 204, 222, 223. Good luck with your 250, it is a surefire yote killer.

MG


----------



## Furhunter

You guys want something that kills like a lighting strike and isnt hard on fur you need to look into the big 17's

17Tac
17Predator
17WCH

Load them with 30 gr bullets and its like magic.


----------



## Rem22-250

Thanks for all the info. Trying to find some private land owners to let us hunt. Seasons closed until next fall on public land. MGTEXAS I'll post some picks when I get one mounted...may be awhile.


----------



## [email protected]

I also will not skin yotes any more. Not worth the time for a few bucks.
Just trying to answer the ?, of a guy that wants to "save hide".


----------



## BivyHunter

Furhunter said:


> Full Metal Jacketed bullets are the worst thing you can use. They leave next to no energy in the animal and pass thru without causing much if any internal damage. They are illegal (against game laws) to use in a hunting application in colorado as well as many other states.


Furhunter- For my personal benefit, would you please cite where the Colorado small game regs state that FMJ are illegal. Thanks.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon

FYI. Furhunter hasn't been online since June of 2010


----------



## BivyHunter

youngdon said:


> FYI. Furhunter hasn't been online since June of 2010


Whoops! Thanks. I am not sure how I missed that.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon

It's easy to do for sure.Turn the volume up on your speakers and it'll warn you.

KIDDING !


----------



## poe

In 22-250 I have tried the Vmax with very mixed results. I then switched to the 50gr berger varmint match bullets and have been having great results. It seems to be a little tougher than the vmax so less chance of a splash but stil opens fast enough to give you no exit wound.


----------

